# Inside parasites



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

Is there a wise man who could tell me about inside parasites? What diffrent types of them is? Possible symptoms and treatment? I have small presentiment that my oscar may have inside parasites...

Also inside parasites is one disease what I dont know so well so possible information would be lesson for me too in wide fishworld.









And thank you to everybody who would share his knowledge with me!


----------



## piranha_breeder01 (Aug 17, 2005)

i don't know maybe worms ?


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

piranha_breeder01 said:


> i don't know maybe worms ?
> [snapback]1163870[/snapback]​


Yeah example but I want know quite more closely and more scientific


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

mmkay.. I researched this issue from books and internet and I got everything what I wanted to know. And oscar is fine. She doesn´t have parasites or anything illness. Reason for her strange actions founded.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

everything is o.k then, what was the deal???

One thing to look for with internal parasites is see if your fish is eating, sometimes in a tank full of 10 fish you may not notice that one never eats...


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> everything is o.k then, what was the deal???
> 
> One thing to look for with internal parasites is see if your fish is eating, sometimes in a tank full of 10 fish you may not notice that one never eats...
> [snapback]1166102[/snapback]​


One time oscar pooped white line and I jumped "wtf is that". Now I know that white line can come from many things and one thing doesn´t mean anything. And this was only one time and there is quite much time now. She eats and play like there is no tomorrow and doesn´t scratch herself so everything is fine.


----------

